# Hilfe - Fusion Raid in Kassel gestohlen



## -jo- (6. Dezember 2009)

In den letzten zwei Tagen wurde mein liebevoll zusammengebautes Fusion Raid entwendet. 
Wenn Ihr das Rad in / um Kassel herum seht, würde ich mich über eine kurze Nachricht (wo, wann) oder direktes Sicherstellen des Rades sehr freuen.



Evtl. könnten Euch auch die folgenden Teile (Bestandteil des Rads) angeboten werden:



Fusion Raid Rahmen (bis jetzt noch blau - weiß) mit Fox Vanilla R- Dämpfer

Rock Shox Pike Race mit Poploc-Adjust (Von Race ist nur noch das "Ace" auf der Gabel abgedruckt, der Poploc-Adjust ist um die Adjust-Funktion beraubt)

LRS Hope Pro II (Gold) mit Mavic EN 521

Hope Mono M4 mit goldenen Deckeln

Finderlohn ist möglich.


----------

